# Removing Speaker Covers



## 4ME

How do you get the speaker covers off!
Do they twist or pry off?
I tryed both but I don't want to break them.

Thanks,
Ed


----------



## renegade21rs

3ME said:


> How do you get the speaker covers off!
> Do they twist or pry off?
> I tryed both but I don't want to break them.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ed


I was JUST trying to DO that!














Last week when I looking at them, they just pulled off! Today, I might need to get a screwdriver!!!


----------



## Carey

I just replaced all my speakers last weekend.. They pry off..

I bought wal mart 5 and 1/4 inch 3 way spekers, for 19.99 a pair.. I think the brand was Roadmaster.. They fit right in with no modifications at all.. The factory speakers were 5 and 1/4 also..

Man, what a difference!

Carey


----------



## ProEdge

I just removed my outside speakers (they leaked)..
The exterior grills have 4 screws securing them..


----------



## mik0445

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> I just replaced all my speakers last weekend.. They pry off..
> 
> I bought wal mart 5 and 1/4 inch 3 way spekers, for 19.99 a pair.. I think the brand was Roadmaster.. They fit right in with no modifications at all.. The factory speakers were 5 and 1/4 also..
> 
> Man, what a difference!
> 
> Carey


You replaced with roadmasters and they made that much of a difference?? Wow keystone really cut some corners there. I was going to upgrade my speakers but thought I would have to go more expensive! Looks like it's off to Wal Mart I go!!!


----------



## Carey

mik0445 said:


> I just replaced all my speakers last weekend.. They pry off..
> 
> I bought wal mart 5 and 1/4 inch 3 way spekers, for 19.99 a pair.. I think the brand was Roadmaster.. They fit right in with no modifications at all.. The factory speakers were 5 and 1/4 also..
> 
> Man, what a difference!
> 
> Carey


You replaced with roadmasters and they made that much of a difference?? Wow keystone really cut some corners there. I was going to upgrade my speakers but thought I would have to go more expensive! Looks like it's off to Wal Mart I go!!!








[/quote]

I couldnt see spending much.. Its not like the radio is some high end thing. lol.. But yea, it made a huge difference..

Carey


----------



## chbcso

Wow!! I was also not very happy with the factory speakers. I kept complaining to the dealer that I thought they were blown. They kept telling me they were fine. Looks like I have found a new mod to work on. Thanks!!!


----------



## 4ME

The speakers and the radio sure are crap!

I think this will be one mod I can hide from the wife!

I am also condsidering adding a sub-woofer into to dinette seat too.
I am looking for a way to get surround sound. I will post when I get it worked out.

Thanks,
Ed

Modding like mad this week! Getting ready for virgin flight next weekend
to Bodega Bay for Mothers Day.


----------



## renegade21rs

I'm thinking about trashing the radio. What junk! I would like to replace it with something simpler, like a good car stereo / cd / mp3 player. I seem to recall a thread somewhere a while ago that said the speaker wire arrangement would not work with a car stereo. Could someone explain, and how hard would it be to pull new speaker wire if it was needed? The current system is so sorry that I don't even use it.


















-->renegade


----------



## Speedster

Hey Crue,

I have a blown outside speaker on my 2010 Timber Ridge 27BKS. I pulled out the 4 screws that hold it in, most of the sealant caulking is gone, but I can't pull the speaker out! It seems to be hooked up on the top side of the speaker inside. I can't get it pulled out far enough to see what the problem is. I think it is hooked up on the styrofoam insulation. Has anybody else had these out, and what is the trick? Things like this are such a pain! It is supposed to be easier than this!

Thanks for the help!

Speedster


----------



## thefulminator

Was it the ceiling speakers you are trying to get the covers off of? They pry off but be careful. Mine were on so tight they pulled the screws out of the ceiling in stead of letting go. I ended up replacing the speakers with some Pioneers that I found on BestBuy's outlet for returned items on ebay. I used metal clips on the ceiling panels so that the screws had something to bite in to that wouldn't pull out again. The original covers even fit them.


----------



## Speedster

The speaker that I am trying to get out is on the outside just under my awning. They are these:http://www.jensenrvdirect.com/jensen-5-25-white-dual-cone-waterproof-speaker.html

Retail price of $11.99! No wonder they didn't last! I want to replace with a JBL that I found.


----------



## virso

Has anyone actually tried to install anything bigger than 5 1/4 speakers ? - There is not much you can get out of these speakers. This weekend I learned that I literally had to rip one apart to be able to get the off as there was probably a complete tube of silicon on these speakers when they were originally installed and now I find my self wondering if I could make the hole bigger in order to go to at least a 6 1/2 speaker, but then again, I don't want to screw it up....

Thanks !!!


----------

